# Purpose High Interest Savings ETF (TSX:PSA)



## gocanada (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience or opinions on this ETF?

It seems like a reasonable way to park money in a Questrade account since you would only pay to sell it and give 1.35% interest.

Thanks!


----------

